
CEO of DataCamp made 'uninvited physical contact' with an employee - Grae
https://www.businessinsider.in/The-CEO-of-a-data-science-learning-startup-worth-184-million-made-uninvited-physical-contact-with-an-employee-while-dancing-at-a-bar-sources-say/articleshow/68998946.cms
======
edhowzerblack
Oh no! Someone touched someone on a dance floor! Crimes against humanity!
Prepare the guillotine, heads most roll!

